

Too many good ideas to build? Quantify your personal values to pick one. - kranner
http://noisytyping.com/quantify-your-personal-values/?version=1.1

======
lvh
Why would I use your thing over just making a spreadsheet?

~~~
kranner
For all the benefits of being mobile, I suppose.

I've found it cumbersome to edit this spreadsheet on my iPad using the Google
Drive app. My real spreadsheets are much larger, of course. A dedicated app
could also have pre-fab templates for common decision cases. This is just what
I can think off the top of my head.

